

Jay Z set to reveal new music streaming service to take on Spotify - loso
http://www.usatoday.com/story/tech/2015/03/29/jay-z-tidal-music-streaming-service/70628226/

======
Excluse
I ran through a few trial periods of Tidal and found it a great high-quality
alternative to Spotify. Glad to see it gaining ground/support.

~~~
_pius
Tidal's great, but I really wish they'd update the player.

